# Pictures of fish not showing in the Species Profile



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

is there something wrong the species profile section
none of the fish pictures show


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes they are working on it.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks
was wondering if my laptop was messed up


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

still not showing
wonder what the issue is


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

They are working for me again.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yup, working for me now.


----------

